# new version boot error



## moaphi (Dec 12, 2017)

i'm download
FreeBSD-11.1-STABLE-arm-armv6-RPI2-20171206-r326620.img.xz
and
FreeBSD-11.1-STABLE-arm-armv6-RPI2-20171116-r325866.img.xz
from
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/arm/armv6/ISO-IMAGES/11.1/

use default config.txt
can't boot,error like is:

 

edit config.txt and add:
device_tree_address=0x100
device_tree=rpi2.dtb

show this:
 

but
FreeBSD-11.1-STABLE-arm-armv6-RPI2-20171109-r325551.img.xz
is good!


----------

